
Zero Knowledge Proofs: The Secret Santa Protocol - pjing
https://boompig.herokuapp.com/blog/secret-santa-protocol
======
capcah
This is not a Zero Knowledge Protocol because the other party has the same
information as you do.

Furthermore, this algorithm is equivalent to a DH key exchange between A and B
followed by a HMAC(key,M), with the advantage that message size is not limited
to the group size.

